# Tips for Opera Browser Users



## GeeNeeYes (Feb 9, 2007)

*some great tips for Opera !!*

first some keyboard shortcuts:

» press* Shift + I *to toggle image display !!
» press *Shift + G* to toggle display modes
» press */* _or_ *. (period)* to activate *webpage inline word find*
» press *F8* to focus the address bar field (also Ctrl + L)
» press *h* _or_ *F2* to pull down the address bar menu 
» press *+* _or_ *-* to zoom in or out the webpage
» press *Z* to go back or press *Alt + Z* to show backward history
» press *X* to go forward or press *Alt + X* to show forward history
» press *Ctrl + H* to hide Opera in the system tray
» press *Ctrl + T* to open a new tab
» press *Ctrl + W* to close the current tab
» press *Ctrl + Z* to open the last closed tab
» press *Ctrl + B* to paste a link into address bar and GO
» press *Ctrl + 7* to open the Notes panel
» press *Ctrl + E* to compose a email

ofcourse there are many more such life-saving combos but i listed only 15 

_________________________________________________________________


now for some tricks with the mouse:

» Press Shift while clicking to open a link or bookmark in a new tab.
» Press Shift + Ctrl while clicking on a link and the new tab will open in the background instead of popping up on top of your current tab.

» Double-click a word to select then word.
» Triple-click to select the full sentence.
» Click four times to select the entire paragraph.

» Pressing Ctrl on your keyboard while rolling the wheel on your mouse activates *zooming*.

» To go to previous page ::
press & hold right button, click left button OR
hold right button, move mouse left (mouse gestures).

» To go to next page ::
press & hold left button, click right button OR
hold right button, move mouse right (mouse gestures).

» *Right-click* any tab to select from a plethora of options.

» Select *Duplicate* from the tab context-menu to create a duplicate tab of any website.
» Select *Lock Tab* from the tab context-menu to lock the tab and prevent accidental closure of the webpage.
» Select *Detach* from the tab context-menu to detach the tab to open the webpage in another window.

_________________________________________________________________


*Create Custom Search for websites in Opera*

Now You can create search for Your Favourite Websites... 
and search easily by just typing your query in OPERA

Example: Creating Search for <Orkut>
» Notice the search option in Orkut at the top right of the browser screen.
» Right-click the search box.
» Select the *Create Search..* option
» In the dialog box that popups, fill in details like Name (anything), keyword (enter any characters like o for orkut)

I have created Search Engines for many websites like Wikipedia, del.icio.us, Yahoo, Orkut, Digg, etc.

Thats it! you are done.. 
You have successfully created a search engine for your favourite website..
and integrated it into Opera! Cheers!

_________________________________________________________________

*Custom Buttons to Drag'n'Drop into your Opera*

Opera allows you to easily drag-n-drop custom buttons from a web page straight onto your toolbars! 

Buttons can be simple browser functions or options easy to use or advanced features or even additional external functionality for automated actions.

Buttons like "Tag this on del.icio.us" or "Post to *Digit*" or "Blog this" can be very easily made..
How to add a button - Simply drag a link (Button) to your toolbar and try it out (hint:drag upwards). A requestor will pop up asking whether to install the button (displaying the command the button performs to confirm 'what-it-says-is-what-it-does'). 

How to remove a button - If you don't like a button, you can simply right-click on it and "remove from toolbar". 

Where to place buttons - The Personal bar and Menu bar do not allow buttons to be added to them, but Status bar, Main bar, Navigation bar, Address bar, the ends of the Page bar, most Panel toolbars and the Mail View bars are all fine.

_Where to get these buttons _-
*operawiki.info/CustomButtons
*operawiki.info/PowerButtons
*www.aimwell.org/Help/Buttons/buttons.html
*homepage.hispeed.ch/ttt-opera/button/h-bu-browser-adv.html
*people.opera.com/rijk/opera/dndbuttons.html

_________________________________________________________________

*Kill Elements Button*
KILL Elements - _REMOVE ADS, IMAGES, FLASH, FRAMES, BLOCKS, TABLES, ETC._

The kill button is utterly invaluable. It basically can kill elements on a page. The selected element will be highlighted with a *pink square*, if so this means *left-clicking* it will remove that element from a page. Press *escape* or Click kill button again to exit the kill mode.

This button is useful for things like:
» Removing those annoying DHTML images that float around a page.
» Any element that distorts the page, such as overflowing ad-blocks or long entries in tables.
» Removing elements you don't want shown on a printed page.
» You may even remove flash or iframes; you have to select a parent that is holding it, hover the mouse close to the edge of the flash animation and see if you can see its parent highlighted.
Feeling a sense of omnipotence (a-la Pacman)...

BUTTONS : Kill Using the Mark as Spam icon / Kill Using the Smiley Pacman icon.
Note: You must drag the button up from the page to the toolbar, not click it and add it or it won't work. You will see icon if done right.

Visit this website page: *operawiki.info/PowerButtons#kill  
_________________________________________________________________

*Remove Google Ads *(also in *Orkut *Communities) using *Opera*

» Right Click & select *Block Content*
» Click Details button in the yellow toolbar for Content Blocker
» Now click *Add...* button in dialog box
» Add this sites:

```
**orkut.com/AdsIframe.aspx*
**adwords*
**pagead2*
**adbrite*
```


----------



## nishant_nms (Feb 10, 2007)

nice post


----------



## forever (Feb 10, 2007)

this is 1 damn good post , gr8 job.


----------



## Pathik (Feb 10, 2007)

nice tips...


----------



## blackpearl (Feb 10, 2007)

GeeNeeYes said:
			
		

> » Double-click a word to select then word.
> » Triple-click to select the full sentence.
> » Click four times to select the entire paragraph.



You made my day!!


----------



## DDIF (Feb 10, 2007)

Hey thanks bro. Good Tips!


----------



## ismart (Feb 10, 2007)

Very useful, thanks!


----------



## champ_rock (Feb 10, 2007)

was always LOOKING for the search function that was similar to firefox.. thanks a lot for that "/" trick


----------



## Tech Geek (Feb 10, 2007)

Thanks


----------



## redhat (Feb 10, 2007)

Nice One,
Thanks Dude, Repped you


----------



## sauravktr (Feb 11, 2007)

*Thanks Buddy.Very good post.Really helpful tips*


----------



## hemant_mathur (Feb 11, 2007)

Great tips .. thanx


----------



## n2casey (Feb 11, 2007)

Nice post friend. Repu for u.


----------



## GeeNeeYes (Feb 11, 2007)

Thank you so much everybody
i love Opera (just my two cents)

This was the least I could do towards paying back all Digitians!!!
10Q once again for appreciating


----------



## s18000rpm (Feb 11, 2007)

^^thanks for the Tips dude


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Feb 11, 2007)

Best tip:Use firefox
Nice tips dude


----------



## ashnik (Feb 12, 2007)

thanks


----------



## anilmail17 (Feb 12, 2007)

ulti tips yaar
Repped you


----------



## forever (Feb 12, 2007)

vimal_mehrotra said:
			
		

> Best tip:Use firefox


what a smart statement that is (pun intended).


----------



## jatt (Mar 19, 2007)

thanks but how to save page in opera on mobile please tell me any one
any way good tips thanks


----------

